# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Mencegah bahaya listrik di kolam

## klbid

Sehubungan dengan bahaya listrik di kolam yang cukup membahayakan sampai menimbulkan korban. Bagaimana kalo kita sharing disini berbagi pengalamannya. Ada yg punya pengalaman ?

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

> Tergantung listrik nya om, kalau kecil sengatan nya mungkin aja bengkok, kalau gede ....tewas.
> Jadi sebenar nya kasus teman kita itu, meninggal nya mungkin karena terpel;eset lalu kepala terbentur pinggir kolam yg tajam mungkin sehingga terjadi luka dan banyak darah keluar, lalu tercebur dan tenggelam di kolam.
> Kalau tersengat aja rasanya cuma kaget/mental sesaat aja, kecuali tegangan tinggi akan nempel terus sampe hangus.
> 
> Salam.


Saya koq sependapat dengan pemikiran diatas, jadi perlu mempersiapkan dan memposisikan diri agar kalau kena sengatan listrik kepala terhindar dari benturan

----------


## irwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

ikutan nambahin om, kalo bisa gunakan peralatan kolamnya yang high quality, jangan asal-asalan.
soalnya saya pernah kesetrum pompa merk kris bow ( sy sebutin merknya untuk warning teman2 kalo mau beli merk ini )
setelah saya cek lebih lanjut ternyata rotor pumpanya aus,jadi air masuk ke kumparan.

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Sharing aja om, 

di semua instalasi listrik kolam saya wajib kudu pakai grounding ( tancep pipa tembaga 2 meter / sampai kena air ), sehingga kalau ada kebocoran listrik mayoritas tegangan langsung ternetralisikan, trus wajib pakai spatu bot biar ngk nyetrum. 

kalau pun ngk pakai bot / sendal paling nyetrum dikit karena mayoritas udh lari ke grounding

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RiantoSU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## akira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

